# Toro 1132 powershift question



## stingman (Jan 18, 2014)

I have two Toro 1132 Powershift machines. One is a 1988 and the other a 1989. The '88 I purchased new and the '89 I picked up recently for $175.
To my surprise, the '89 throws snow almost twice as far as the '88.
In the past, I have had to replace the impeller belt on the '88 at least every season and sometimes twice depending on the snowfall. It seems when the width of the belt wears just a bit, (from .500" to about .475") the machine will only throw the snow 15 to 20 feet. A new belt will allow about 30 feet max.
The "89 throws the snow at least 40 feet under the same conditions and the belt is not even new. In fact the '89 throws snow farther than the '88 even when running at 3/4 throttle. 
Since I have acquired the '89, I have been trying to figure out how to make the '88 perform the same. Recently, I have replaced the impeller shaft bearing which showed a little wear but even that had no effect on the performance.
The '89 engine runs a little rough but still throws snow farther than the '88 with a smooth running engine. 
The scraper bar is adjusted to 1/8" on both machines, so the auger does not come in contact with the pavement. 
The impeller pulley is the same on both machines and they both use the same belt part# 63-2964.
Any suggestions?
I would like to sell the '88 but I cannot do so with a clear conscience until it works as well as the '89.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA!! I WOULD CHECK THAT PULLEY OUT FIRST IF IT IS EATING UP THE BELT. DO YOU HAVE IT ADJUSTED RIGHT. LET ME KNOW!!! MAHALO. IF YOU ARE IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS. I MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN IT????? POST SOME PIC'S


----------



## stingman (Jan 18, 2014)

The pulley looks fine. I suspect there must be more of an overall drag on the whole auger/gearbox/impeller shaft combo on the 1988 unit than on the 1989 model.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

stingman said:


> I have two Toro 1132 Powershift machines. One is a 1988 and the other a 1989. The '88 I purchased new and the '89 I picked up recently for $175.
> To my surprise, the '89 throws snow almost twice as far as the '88.
> In the past, I have had to replace the impeller belt on the '88 at least every season and sometimes twice depending on the snowfall. It seems when the width of the belt wears just a bit, (from .500" to about .475") the machine will only throw the snow 15 to 20 feet. A new belt will allow about 30 feet max.
> The "89 throws the snow at least 40 feet under the same conditions and the belt is not even new. In fact the '89 throws snow farther than the '88 even when running at 3/4 throttle.
> ...


Man, 1132 for $175....awesome find. Love those the powershifts!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IS THE TOP PULLEY OEM STUFF???? OTHER WISE CRACK THE AUGER GEAR BOX OPEN AND LOOK AROUND IN THERE . LET ME KNOW MAHALO...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HOW MANY HOURS ARE ON THAT MOTOR??? IT COULD BE WEARING OUT FROM OLD AGE..


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

*Cylindar bore?*

I was wondering if modern B&S snowblower motors have a sleved cylindar bore (cast iron or steel) or just a coated aluminum bore? Does anyone know?


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Kestral said:


> I was wondering if modern B&S snowblower motors have a sleved cylindar bore (cast iron or steel) or just a coated aluminum bore? Does anyone know?


Sorry about that this post was supposed to be in another spot but it wound up here.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

The new briggs use aluminnn block that is bored out. Some of i/c engines had a sleeve in them.


----------

